
Show HN: Meqem – Forecast as a Service - nya1
https://meqem.com/
======
xori
Interesting? Do you just use a Bayesian model? Or do you have something more
complicated?

Also I'm in Canada and your service is going for the interesting price of
"CNaN / month"

[https://i.imgur.com/VUPc1oM.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/VUPc1oM.jpg)

~~~
nya1
We use multiple open source libraries to generate forecasts, including
Bayesian model.

Pricing should be fixed now, thanks for spotting.

------
Immortalin
Do you offer guarantees for accuracy within certain confidence intervals?

~~~
nya1
We cannot provide that because it depends also on your history data, however
you can try out the api for free and do a real test.

